# Looking for Cycling Coach opinions



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

I am working with Digitfit to help develop a progressional Fitness and testing ap

One thing we discussed is remote coaching. Would you like the ability to say monitor your clients workout in REAL-TIME on a iPad or maybe a Mac/PC? 

I was think that the remote service would work on wifi only to start. So this means indoor training. But the idea would be to have remote coaching on the road as well.

I came up with an idea for an app and things evolved form there. You could weak to your client via phone with them using a bluetooth ear piece and monitor and coach them remotely.

The workouts can be exported to Training Peaks as well, but the idea is to use My Digit pro site as well.

Thoughts? Pricing ideas for the app and possible coaching website?

Thanks


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

There are some applications (e.g. remote monitor a MAP test, and at velodrome where wifi can be picked up) but not sure how you are going to real time transmit power data out on the open road to a coach.

Real time monitoring of ANT+ data via wifi has already been developed.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Alex_Simmons/RST said:


> There are some applications (e.g. remote monitor a MAP test, and at velodrome where wifi can be picked up) but not sure how you are going to real time transmit power data out on the open road to a coach.
> 
> Real time monitoring of ANT+ data via wifi has already been developed.


Alex, few things. The Digifit app picks up power readings. Is ant+ already.

I am aware of app and protocols that transmit via wifi, wether ANT+ or via Polar's sensors. But that local transmission.

What why are looking is at home or a gym, you could connect to the Internet via wifi to transmit live data.

On the road you would do it. Is cellular. The live data; speed, cadence, HR and Power would be sent to a central website, wear the live data could be viewed on a iOS device or a Internet browser. 

My initial though was for Internet fitness coaching. But this could be expanded. Same thing with runners. You could monitor a client live during a running/cycling race/ride and give them live feedback if they have a Bluetooth headset on.
Data is transmitted via a iPhone or Android device.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm aware of the possible applications. You couldn't use it during a cycling race as it's illegal to remotely monitor a rider's data (telemetry is currently banned). Hence it's training only.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Alex_Simmons/RST said:


> I'm aware of the possible applications. You couldn't use it during a cycling race as it's illegal to remotely monitor a rider's data (telemetry is currently banned). Hence it's training only.


Sure. But nothing restrict clients I have form running 5, 10K and local marathons :thumbsup:
Same with some doing local century rides and what nots.


----------

